# "Almost" threads



## BFRD

Do not post any thread in the milestone section that says you are "almost" at a certain rep level. No matter what you say or what you intend; that *is* rep begging. Maybe not by intention, but by result. I have seen many of these threads and every single one has members giving away rep "just to help out". That isn't what the reputation system is about.


----------

